# Decent car garage in RAK and boat trailer needed!!



## DeanInRak (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all! Call me backwards, but we've just bought a little fishing boat to play with over the winter months....but we bought the boat before having a trailer or even a tow bar on the car!

Does anyone know of a decent garage in or near RAK that could fit a tow bar to my Pajero?

The boat's probably going to stay in the water for most of the time, but I need to get the boat from Abu Dhabi at the end of the week. Does anyone know of any boat trailers for sale.....or anyone who wouldn't mind me borrowing one for a day?! 

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

what's the size of ur boat ???

check with those guys 

Master Trailer
Ajman
P.O.Box: 1939, Ajman 
Tel: 06-7468881


----------

